# A cool site I found



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

I was trolling for knitting patterns and found this organization's site. I like this idea, and there are a number of patterns at the bottom that one could use as well. There are so many ways we can offer our talents to help others.

http://cas.seamenschurch.org/christmas-at-sea


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Great patterns. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The patterns are great. I have made the 1898 and the socks. For my family.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Great site. Thanks for posting :lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for posting.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I think this is the group that my cousin used to knit for. She commented recently that she's pretty well stopped knitting, which I take to mean that some aspect of aging has put an end to her enjoyment of it. That makes me sad for her, and the cause has lost a good contributor.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Great site!


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Great site thank you


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Small world of coinsidences! I down loaded the 1898 hat last night from Ravelry - hadn't noticed the logo on it 'til seeing your link this morning and recognising the hat!
Will be starting knitting this weekend - will make a break from the tedious chicken sweaters!


----------



## brenda99 (May 30, 2014)

Like a good knitting site


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a wonderful project, I was only watching a u tube video of 2 fishing boats at sea and a couple of times the water completely engulfed the boats. I felt sea sick watching it.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for posting this ....looks like a nice organization to knit/crochet for.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

The 1898 knit hat is a terriffic pattern. I made a few of these hats last year. There also was another post today about this hat. It is easy to convert to straight needles if you chose to do so.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Conime (May 17, 2014)

Great pattern&#347;. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for this site.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

I especially love the Seafarer's Vest. The armhole and neck bindings are knitted right into the sweater, no picking up stitches or seaming on. Can't you just see this vest on Al Large of Portwenn (Doc Martin)? It's just so rustic.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love this site! The seafarers hat is a favorite of mine. Now that I have seen the scarf, it is on my to do list!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chloenana (Oct 7, 2012)

Please consider makings hats and scarves for this incredibly important ministry. This group has been providing warmth to our seafarers, and more recently, our river men, for many many years. Each Christmas, they provide gifts for these important workers, many who come from warm climates to work the cold waters.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

A good charity. A church I belonged to 10 or so years ago knitted hats, scarves & sewed ditty bags for the seafarer's.
DotS


----------

